# Valentine scents



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2008)

Picked your out yet?


----------



## Deda (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm working on a blend right now, think VS heavenly and fresh grass. Clean and light, with a lingering soft musk.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Dec 30, 2008)

Not yet but I probably should, eh?

Love Spell is always a good one for me, and I have that on hand..
I think I'm going to buy Strawberries & Champagne, Moonlit Path... hmmm what else. I have hershey's chocolate, maybe I'll make something with that.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a very nice straw champ from millcreek. It's the only scent I am settled on for sure for vday!


----------



## Soapmomma (Jan 3, 2009)

This is my first V-day soaping so I'm still in the choosing phase   My supplier is running a Vday special ( 12- 1 oz bottles for 24.95 with free shipping) with some great sounding scents. So far I'm getting these to try out:
Lovespell
Sensual Amber
Juicy Couture
Angel
Strawberries and Champagne
still deciding on the others!


----------



## Pug Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

Soapmomma said:
			
		

> This is my first V-day soaping so I'm still in the choosing phase   My supplier is running a Vday special ( 12- 1 oz bottles for 24.95 with free shipping) with some great sounding scents. So far I'm getting these to try out:
> Lovespell
> Sensual Amber
> Juicy Couture
> ...



Who's your supplier?  That's a great deal!


----------



## Soapmomma (Jan 3, 2009)

She has an ebay store, not sure if she has a regular website to order from or not. It's Lecrissa's Candles, http://stores.ebay.com/LeCrissas-Candle ... -by-Angels .


----------



## Healinya (Jan 3, 2009)

I have strawberries and champagne fo, and add a tiny amount of cherry fo. I think the scent in it's own has way too much of a (from soapsupplies anyway) funky alcohol smell .. but this makes me think, a couple drops of cherry or other sweet fruit to different fos (definately a bunch of VS Types) would be nice for Valentine's... I think I will be making a bunch of smelly cotton balls in a ziplok tonight to see.


ETA: I started soaping in May - just realized this is my first V-day also.... I think before the weekend is over I will have bought the edible body glitter tab recommended, the phallic shaped soap molds I discovered looking at edible glitter.. what else? bags with hearts, vanilla powder (for edible body dust with edible glitter :wink: ) Now I'm brainstorming lol.. I'll spare ya the 50 bad ideas.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

In my MP heart soaps I will fragrance the violet mica ones with 'poison' type FO and the red mica ones with 'opium' type FO and ditto for matching body butters.

I am making my first whipped soap 'a la Nizzy' this week and am hoping to have enough pink left to make hearts with this too.  The fragrance will be either BBs Kumqut or Sweetpea FO.  I am thinking of calling them "Love Meringues"....here's hoping they work!

Tanya


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 4, 2009)

Tanya, where did you find Opium FO? That's my mom's favorite, I've been looking for a good one..

and for the butters, I'd definitely go with BB's Kumquat - it's one of my all time favorites mmmmmm


----------



## topcat (Jan 5, 2009)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> Tanya, where did you find Opium FO? That's my mom's favorite, I've been looking for a good one..
> 
> and for the butters, I'd definitely go with BB's Kumquat - it's one of my all time favorites mmmmmm



I got mine from an Aussie supplier who has wonderful FOs - she does ship o/seas:-

http://bigtreesupplies.com.au/fragrance ... p-717.html

HTH!

Yes I love BBs Kumquat and also their Fresh Mango in body butters - in fact anything fruity gets me smiling!

Tanya


----------



## digit (Jan 5, 2009)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> Tanya, where did you find Opium FO? That's my mom's favorite, I've been looking for a good one..


 Here stateside, it is at Bittercreek South http://www.bittercreeksouth.com/fobcs.htm and Bittercreek North http://www.candlesupply.com/ABCscents.html#L-Q. Not all the scents are identical between North and South. They do have a wonderful board with FO reviews. Hope this helped.   

Digit


----------



## StarletGlamBathBody (Jan 7, 2009)

I think Bittercreek has a Red Velvet Fo. I bet that one smells luscious!


----------

